# 2182 Haban 60" too big



## Milkdeal (Jun 5, 2016)

Im trying to find or trade for a smaller deck. Anyone help me know what to look for?


----------



## Milkdeal (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## rcbe (Aug 26, 2015)

check here: http://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/001/1/3/1130-cub-cadet-2182-attachments.html


----------



## Milkdeal (Jun 5, 2016)

How does that help me know what mower decks i can use if i see one online?


----------



## Milkdeal (Jun 5, 2016)

Like will this fit? http://m.ebay.com/itm/391475925113


----------



## Milkdeal (Jun 5, 2016)

Or maybe this one? http://m.ebay.com/itm/Cub-Cadet-107...U111-Deck-482-U-1113-/262484027752?nav=SEARCH


----------

